# Speaker Help



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Hello Gents.. I'm wondering if anyone can help me track down an electrical component. Its a 3 inch diameter 4 Watt speaker that goes inside a Sony Trinitron portable TV. The original speaker got damaged when the TV was on the receiving end of a hefty knock and the magnet has seperated from the cone. I've bodged it around but the sound quality is rubbish and to cure it I really need a replacement.

RS components seem to have them, HERE but although its only a couple of quid, they want a tenner for delivery.

Maplins don't seem to be able to help and I've had a look on our favourite auction site, but not with much joy.

If theres anyone whos into that kinda thing, I'd be really appreciative for a pointer









Rgds

Rich


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

If you can't find an alternative pay for it and arrange counter collection at the Leeds depot and I''ll post it on to you. I go past it most days.


----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

Search results for 3" speaker at farnel.co.uk


----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

www.rapidonline.com


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

Make sure it is shielded otherwise your telly will go funny colours.

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks for this help guys.. its much appreciated. If I get the thing fixed, I'll let you all know


----------

